
Doom fire effect in C# running on Windows NT 3.51 - mcraiha
https://medium.com/@MStrehovsky/doom-fire-effect-in-c-running-on-windows-nt-3-51-fad6ee839345
======
Vincent24
Yes

------
Vincent24
Right

